# ؟؟software testing and quality assurance



## م على محمود (7 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اريد ان اسال عن software testing وكيفيه اجراءه على اى software بحثت عن كتب كثيرة ولكن اغلبها كلام نظرى ياريت لو اى حد يعرف حاجه عن الموضوع ده وكيفيه عمل test case يقولى ضرورى جدا
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## shatobr (8 أبريل 2010)

عزيزي من الصعب شرح اختبارات الصوفتوير وهو موضوع كبير جدا واليل باختصار بعض انواع الاختبارت باللغة الانجليزية لانه ليس عندي وقت للترجمة ولكن ارجو ان تفيدك:
First developing software cases should be based on Requirements developed by system analyst 
-Test Plan should be written to include the software items to be tested and test environment and test cases and measurement techniques 
Type of test
-Smoke test 
Usability test
Unite test
Functional Test
Alpha test
Beta Test
Regression test
Performance test
load test
stress test
intergration test
system test
user acceptance test
security test
ليس بالضروة انك تعمل كل هذه الانواع من الاختبارات وانما اعتمادا على المرحلة التي يكون عليها الصوفتوير تحدد نوع الاختبار حيث يجب ان تبدا الاختبارات مع بداية تطوير الصوفتوير
ارجو ان يكون هذا المرور السريع يضع قدمك على الطريق الصيحيح لتحقق ماتريد
وفقك الله
مع التحية 
ابووليد

​


----------



## م على محمود (10 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيز على الاهتمام


----------

